# Whens the latest you can crop the ears?



## Kingston83

Also what are the pros and cons of doing it later than sooner? 
He is 10 weeks now.

thanks, kingstons owner


----------



## Elvisfink

The latest I've ever waited was 14 weeks but I've heard people having their pups done at 16 weeks.


----------



## Kingston83

any cons to waiting that long?


----------



## NesOne

Kingston83 said:


> any cons to waiting that long?


The bigger they are the more a vet normally charges. For example, my vet charges $175 if the dog is under 25 lbs., and I believe $225 if 25-35 lbs, and I don't know the rest of the scale.

As far as the latest to crop their ears, there really isn't a limit, provided that a vet is willing to do it. But I can imagine that it will be pretty expensive to do it on an adult weighing anywhere from 55-65 lbs.

Here are some pros that I can think of, for doing it sooner than later:

Less scar tissue, due to "tender" skin
Easier to handle your dog while doing the daily aftercare cleaning
Less cost

I could only think of 1 pro for doing it later:


You end up liking him/her with their ears, and save yourself the cost of getting them cropped.


----------



## pcw20

My vet won't do it past 10wks and charged 350$


----------



## American_Pit13

Most vets I have seen will due up to 6 months old. Like Nes said tho it usually gets more expensive as they get more weight.


----------



## marshjo

mine charged 125 and dixie was 12 wks when we did hers, i have a buddy thats a vet now and he said the sooner the better bc pups heal alot faster than elder dogs, kinda like humans, and theyl b more likely to stand right the earlier. my advice is this week!!


----------



## marshjo

also anestecia, however thats spelled is better to hav done when there pups, sometimes its hard to wake the dog up if its older...


----------



## LET82

My vet does them at 13 weeks and will not wait any longer than 4 weeks or he wont do them.


----------



## FloorCandy

I would imagine that the longer you wait, the less chance the ear will stand properly. Training the ear to stand has to be done before the muscles mature. The longer you wait, the more chance the crease will be permanent. I glued my pugs ears (to make tem rose properly) at about 14 weeks, and they didn't take, the muscles were already too set.


----------



## sw_df27

mine is 135.00 and he will doit up to 4 months its 175.00 if 5 months but won't do it after that.


----------

